# how does last day of stay for visa extension count?



## jimex (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

I have a question. I have extended a 21d tourist visa to 38 days. The passport stamp says: Permitted to stay up to Jun 20. So my question is, do I have to leave on June 20 or 21. It's important to me because of flight booking, because I get a better price on Jun 21. I remember that the 21d tourist visa is actually 21 full days, i.e. you can leave on day 22. So I wonder how about the 38 days? In the worst case, do I have to pay more than p500 overstay fine at the airport and can miss my flight??


----------

